# Java Script: Tage zählen



## dertommy (2. Apr 2012)

Hallo!

Ich bin Anfänger bezüglich JAVA und habe seit kurzem einen eigenen Blog. Da in ca. 2 Wochen mein Kind zur Welt kommt, würde ich gerne auf meinem Blog folgendes einbauen. Nehmen wir an, dass am 12.04.2012 06:35 das Kind auf die Welt kommt. Wenn ich nun auf meinen Blog um 10:00 Uhr einsteige will ich, dass mir nun aufscheint, wie alt das Kind schon ist. Nämlich 0 Jahre, 0 Monate, 0 Tage, 3 Stunden und 25 Minuten.
Könnte mir da vielleicht jemand dabei helfen?

lg
Thomas


----------



## SlaterB (2. Apr 2012)

JavaScript ist kein Java, das musst du hier hören,
vielleicht antwortet wer, aber gibt eigene Foren dafür

ich habe den Titel geändert (und dabei JavaScript mit Leerzeichen geschrieben)


----------



## dertommy (2. Apr 2012)

hallo

danke sehr für die info, was heißt das nun, dass ich ich falschem Forum bin?

lg


----------



## SlaterB (2. Apr 2012)

genau, was aber nicht heißen soll dass hier Leute mit Ahnung sitzen, 
nur eben im Randbereich, genauso könntest du hier C++-Fragen fragen,

auch wenn ich persönlich die behauptete Ferne von Java zu JavaScript als Programmiersprache übertrieben sehe,
es ist vor allem der Einsatzbereich, hier sitzen nicht unbedingt die Leute die tagtäglich nur Webseiten bearbeiten


----------



## Evil-Devil (2. Apr 2012)

Soll nur das statische Alter pro Seitenaufruf angezeigt werden oder soll es sich während des Aufenthaltes fortlaufend angezeigt werden?

Bei ersteren könnte man es auch in PHP lösen...in Javascript ist das aber auch keine Hexenkunst.

Also welche Variante ist erwünscht?


----------

